
The Sky Is Falling: Google Shares Below $300 - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/11/12/the-sky-is-falling-google-shares-below-300/
======
joubert
What I find amusing is that Google's P/E is roughly the same as that of the
S&P 500 at today's close (around 18).

Microsoft's is around 11. Apple's is around 17.

